# Avaria em barómetro Davis Vantage Pro II



## rbsmr (19 Jul 2017 às 03:16)

O barómetro da minha Davis deixou de registrar correctamente a pressão. Mantém sempre a mesma leitura.
Sugestões?
Onde posso repará-la?


----------



## Toby (19 Jul 2017 às 06:24)

Bom dia,

Às vezes é necessário retirar as pilhas +220V, esperar a descarga completa (+/-10min) e rebrancher.

Vários membros de InfoClimat já têm feito este reparar.
Com um ferro a soldar de 40w máximo.
Referência:
http://www.amsys.info/sheets/amsys.en.ms5534c_e.pdf
Ligeiramente mais caro (39€) mas fonte fiável:
http://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Statio...-pour-console-VP2-MS5534-CM-Davis-Instruments


----------



## Toby (19 Jul 2017 às 16:12)

É vocês isto: http://meteogorda.webnode.com/dados da estação/dados-detalhados/


----------



## rbsmr (21 Jul 2017 às 19:43)

Obrigado pelas sugestões! Sim nessa página estão os nossos dados. 
Só tenho o problema: é que não tenho muito jeito para fazer, por mim próprio, as reparações. Alguma sugestão?
Mais uma vez obrigado!


----------



## Toby (21 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

Boa noite,

Ao vosso lugar, farei em primeiro lugar a desconexão total (pilha +220v) durante 10/15 minutos.
Se aquilo não funcionar, encomendarei a sonda barométrica e tentarei encontrar um especialista em electrónica para substituir-o (se não sabe soldar).
Sobre Infoclimat vários fizeram aquilo com sucesso (mais caro que um mapa completo) 

Se uma integração o vosso VP2 sobre InfoClimat (gratuito) interes-los-ar - > MP

Boa possibilidade (bonne merde comme on dit en Belgique )


----------



## rbsmr (24 Jul 2017 às 17:02)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ao vosso lugar, farei em primeiro lugar a desconexão total (pilha +220v) durante 10/15 minutos.
> Se aquilo não funcionar, encomendarei a sonda barométrica e tentarei encontrar um especialista em electrónica para substituir-o (se não sabe soldar).
> ...



Bon Jour!
Fiz como disse e os valores da pressão estão ausentes (aparece ---------).
Pode integrar o meu VP2 no InfoClimat.
Obrigado!


----------



## Toby (26 Jul 2017 às 20:10)

Boa noite,

Alterar a vossa sonda barométrica, se não ousar fazê-lo eis cerca de pistas:
- a rede portuguesa Biltzortung: http://fr.blitzortung.org/station_l...=0&selected_numbers=*&region_country=Portugal 
- os que construíram as suas estações WeatherDuino: http://www.meteocercal.info/forum/forum-4.html
Há também à Torres Vedra o importador HOBO/ONSET eles deve conhecer pessoas que sabem soldar. http://jvrlda.pt/onset

Obrigado para InfoClimat, quando o problema de sonda é resolvido, farei o processo.
Espero que a vossa estação vai incentivar outros vai seguir… 
InfoClimat é um magnífico instrumento (exemplo de mapa sobrepôr), com uma boa representação portuguesa é certo ter a autorização de traduzir as páginas em português.


----------

